# Ok Chevy guys, need some advice here



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So, I'm looking for a new personal truck, that I can also put someone in for plowing. I love my diesel ford, but I'm not putting anyone in a truck that big, much less a diesel, so I'm looking at an extended cab short box gas pickup. 

That being said, I don't care much for the 5.4 ford, and don't want a V10 for a personal truck. I know the 6.0 has enough power to pull trailers as a back up in the summer, and I've plowed with one guys truck that was what I'm looking for now, I liked it. 

Looking into early 2000's GMC or Chevy 2500 HD extended cab short box, with a 6.0 motor. Any specific problems to look for, and what do I need to do to them to make them plow ready or better? 

I know the 2 2500 HD's they have run hot, ones a 6.0, one a 8.1. So HD fan clutch, lower thermostat, what else, any tips here?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Heard a little birdie might be selling a ford or Dodge.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

grandview;1695035 said:


> Heard a little birdie might be selling a ford or Dodge.


That would be a smart option, so I'm positive he won't be selling either.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Some common problems. Front wheel bearings. Pretty much all front end parts and exhaust manifold rusting. Overall pretty good work trucks though. Be prepared for 9 mpg.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

TKLAWN;1695135 said:


> Some common problems. Front wheel bearings. Pretty much all front end parts and exhaust manifold rusting. Overall pretty good work trucks though. Be prepared for 9 mpg.


You covered all of them that I can think of right know.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

TKLAWN;1695135 said:


> Some common problems. Front wheel bearings. Pretty much all front end parts and exhaust manifold rusting. Overall pretty good work trucks though. Be prepared for 9 mpg.


And how expensive are the bearings to replace?

I knew they got crap mpg, but 9? That's pretty bad, but oh well, mpg isn't a major concern if it makes me money.

I assume they come in different gear ratios, I know ford has 4.10 and 3.73, and my D max was a 3.73, does the gas HD come with 4.10 or no?


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

i am also looking for a regular cab ford or chevy. i love driving the chevy 6.0's. but yeah, i have experience with the 6.0 chevy and a lot of my friends have them, be forewarned of the 9.5-11 mpg empty, and around 5-6 plowing or towing...


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

it is a great engine though, more power than the 5.4 ford, and both the 5.4 and 6.0 is very reliable. i have a good friend who owns an autobody shop and has had a chevy 2500 xtracab short bed with the 6.0 and a ford crew cab short bed f350 with the v10, and the v10 actually gets a couple mpgs better.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Frame rust, brake line rust, trans line rust, fuel line rust, exhaust manifold bolts broken, power steering pump/lines rust....body rust, exhaust rust. My 06 1500 Silverado with 60K has had all of that addressed in the past 3 months except my fingers are crossed for the winter with the fuel lines and my body is decent due to low mileage. I can't imagine buying an early 2000s unless it was from someplace warm and dry! The ones with rear disc brakes also apparently go through calipers etc. Mine has drums.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Jguck25;1695209 said:


> it is a great engine though, more power than the 5.4 ford, and both the 5.4 and 6.0 is very reliable. i have a good friend who owns an autobody shop and has had a chevy 2500 xtracab short bed with the 6.0 and a ford crew cab short bed f350 with the v10, and the v10 actually gets a couple mpgs better.


Oh I know that a V10 will get 8-12 mpg, I own one, but it's too high miles to invest any money in. I'm looking for a small engine, but more power then the 5.4, haven't been impressed with the 5.4 personally. I want the least amount of power for an employee to plow with, unless they are guys that work year round with me. Snow only guys I don't want with power, they get cocky, or beat things up too bad then.

The guys who work year round know they fix what break, so they don't wanna break anything and take care of what they drive, as they drive it home also.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't forget motor mounts and oil dipstick tube. Look at the coolant degas bottle as well


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Any tranny or engine issues I need to double check with these? I know GM had problems with frames cracking with 90's models, these any better?


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Just try and find one that has had most of the lines replaced with quality rust resistant. There seems to be no rhyme or reason why some of these rust out much faster than others. Much probably has to do with owner care but I have contemplated trading up to a 05-06 with less miles but most I look at have more rust than my 2000 6.0. Some of the mechanics I've talked too think that the metals used in the frame ect on certin runs come from a batch of metals that are more prone to rust than others with the compounds used to make them with all the recycled metal ect. Dunno if that is true or not. Others say with all the electronics and the grounding done attract and have more of the road debris cling to them, specifically the rear bumpers as some rust out within a few years others are 10 plus years old with no rot.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Jguck25;1695205 said:


> i am also looking for a regular cab ford or chevy. i love driving the chevy 6.0's. but yeah, i have experience with the 6.0 chevy and a lot of my friends have them, be forewarned of the 9.5-11 mpg empty, and around 5-6 plowing or towing...


My 6.0s get about 10-11 mpg empty or loaded.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

My 04 6.0 RC/LB gets 13 MPG empty, 8 if I'm towing my Kubota. If you get one with plowprep, you should be OK with the fan clutch. 01-02 generally had factory UCA gussets so your good there too. Front end work is simple, and with the right tires and ballast these trucks are unstoppable and generally won't rust like a Ford or Dodge.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Ive had my 04 Silverado 2500 6.0 litre for 5 years. Been a great truck. run out of traction before power that's for sure. had an exhaust leak and sure enough it was the famous manifold bolts broken. These trucks have bad problems with that. I had problems with mine overheating at first and had to put on the hd clutch and problem solved. after every storm I spend right at 10 bucks at the car wash on each of my two trucks. I laugh when ppl whine about there trucks rusting out. if you don't want tons of rust do your homework and undercoat and then do your part in getting under the truck really good after each storm...... I crawl under my trucks in a rubber rain suit no matter how cold it is and do my best to get salt off. My truck has very little rust problems OTHER THAN my break lines right under the cab. I actually will be ordering stainless lines next week and doing them.........

I will say, I don't think you can find a more RELIABLE truck.... Ive owned one ford truck. that will be the last one because of reliability issues. When it was running it was a great truck but it was not reliable at all. and that truck was the famous 7.3 psd........ It was terrible.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

snowcrazy;1695617 said:


> Ive had my 04 Silverado 2500 6.0 litre for 5 years. Been a great truck. run out of traction before power that's for sure. had an exhaust leak and sure enough it was the famous manifold bolts broken. These trucks have bad problems with that. I had problems with mine overheating at first and had to put on the hd clutch and problem solved. after every storm I spend right at 10 bucks at the car wash on each of my two trucks. I laugh when ppl whine about there trucks rusting out. if you don't want tons of rust do your homework and undercoat and then do your part in getting under the truck really good after each storm...... I crawl under my trucks in a rubber rain suit no matter how cold it is and do my best to get salt off. My truck has very little rust problems OTHER THAN my break lines right under the cab. I actually will be ordering stainless lines next week and doing them.........
> 
> I will say, I don't think you can find a more RELIABLE truck.... Ive owned one ford truck. that will be the last one because of reliability issues. When it was running it was a great truck but it was not reliable at all. and that truck was the famous 7.3 psd........ It was terrible.


I personally haven't had any reliability issues wit Ford, frankly, I am a Ford guy, always have been. But like I said, why spend the money on a nice diesel, that an employee who doesn't give a shi*t is going to break?

Anyone pull 18k loads with one of these? Got a gooseneck for hay in the summer, definately would not be all the time, but is it physically able to, if I take it easy?


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

dieselss;1695228 said:


> and oil dipstick tube.


 Oh yeah, that one was part of my exhaust manifold job, it runs between 2 legs of the manifold!!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

beanz27;1695836 said:


> I personally haven't had any reliability issues wit Ford, frankly, I am a Ford guy, always have been. But like I said, why spend the money on a nice diesel, that an employee who doesn't give a shi*t is going to break?
> 
> Anyone pull 18k loads with one of these? Got a gooseneck for hay in the summer, definately would not be all the time, but is it physically able to, if I take it easy?


They aren't rated for 18K


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Its not rated and depending on tongue weight, the rear will squat if you don't have airbags but I think you'd be OK. Look at Mark's Duramax, I think he's out of his towing capacity by 12k regularly.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

18K is way over GVWR, but yes it will physically pull it, beating the dogsnot out of the tranny and engine, etc. Not something you want to continually be doing. if you haul heavy frequently it would be cheaper to just buy a big truck -tractor trailer setup.

Occasional hauling it would be fine, they are fairly reliable as long as the rust monster hasn't attacked everything.

ALso check the transfer case, they were part of the notorious 'pump rub' issue. If it hasn't been fixed you need to do it or that will be toast as soon as it starts leaking. search for the thread on it, its pretty detailed.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

carkey351;1697253 said:


> 18K is way over GVWR, but yes it will physically pull it, beating the dogsnot out of the tranny and engine, etc. Not something you want to continually be doing. if you haul heavy frequently it would be cheaper to just buy a big truck -tractor trailer setup.
> 
> Occasional hauling it would be fine, they are fairly reliable as long as the rust monster hasn't attacked everything.
> 
> ALso check the transfer case, they were part of the notorious 'pump rub' issue. If it hasn't been fixed you need to do it or that will be toast as soon as it starts leaking. search for the thread on it, its pretty detailed.


oh that last part is good to know, my cousins boyfriend has three chevy 6.0s and he has lost the transfer case in two of them, a total of 3 times and he never knew why. ill have to have him check out that thread


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

carkey351;1697253 said:


> 18K is way over GVWR, but yes it will physically pull it, beating the dogsnot out of the tranny and engine, etc. Not something you want to continually be doing. if you haul heavy frequently it would be cheaper to just buy a big truck -tractor trailer setup.
> 
> Occasional hauling it would be fine, they are fairly reliable as long as the rust monster hasn't attacked everything.
> 
> ALso check the transfer case, they were part of the notorious 'pump rub' issue. If it hasn't been fixed you need to do it or that will be toast as soon as it starts leaking. search for the thread on it, its pretty detailed.


I have diesel one tons for pulling normally, if/when I get it it would be a last resort. Thanks guys you have really helped!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Found the post I referenced, post #29 page 1

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90742


----------



## BAMP (Aug 26, 2014)

JCByrd24;1695214 said:


> Frame rust, brake line rust, trans line rust, fuel line rust, exhaust manifold bolts broken, power steering pump/lines rust....body rust, exhaust rust. My 06 1500 Silverado with 60K has had all of that addressed in the past 3 months except my fingers are crossed for the winter with the fuel lines and my body is decent due to low mileage. I can't imagine buying an early 2000s unless it was from someplace warm and dry! The ones with rear disc brakes also apparently go through calipers etc. Mine has drums.


I wouldn't use early 2000s chev trucks for plowing and I'm a Chevy guy.all the above is true and there frames are weaker.I've seen them bend from plowing.If you want a good gas plow truck buy late 90s chev or gmc with the 5.7 vortec engine.
Just my opinion!


----------

